# Kitchen is bloody after husband's hunt



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Kitchen is bloody after husband's hunt

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/life/columns/article_1539055.php

Wednesday, January 10, 2007

Dear Abby: 
Every year, my husband and brothers-in-law go deer hunting. They always meet at my house for the big hunt. Each year they get sloppier and messier. They leave bloody footprints and pieces of deer carcass through the house and their dirty, smelly clothes in a big pile in the kitchen. They also never wash a dish, plate or utensil they use.

Not only do they kill these creatures and drag them back to my house to clean and cut up, but they also do their "processing" in my small kitchen. Abby, I don't even eat meat! Despite repeated requests that my husband not do this, he continues to turn a deaf ear, claiming that he gets paid to do it by everyone because they don't like going to a meat processor and not getting their stuff for a month or more. Now I know why the black widow eats her mate. Any advice? 

 Kay in St. Joseph, Mo.

Dear Kay: I didn't know the black widow ate her mate. I thought it was the praying mantis  but only after they had made love. (After all, after so much exertion, a girl could use a "pick-me-up.")

My advice is to practice a little self-defense. When the next hunting party is planned, schedule a nice vacation for yourself  perhaps visiting family or a warmer climate? And make it plain to your husband that you will be back only after he has made sure the house is spotless.

If the job is too much for him and the brothers-in- law, then he should hire a professional cleaning crew to do it. After all, he can't claim poverty. Because he's being paid for all the meat processing, he should be well able to afford the cost.

P.S. A helpful suggestion: If a regular cleaning crew refuses the job, he should check into a company that cleans up crime scenes.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

:lol: That's pretty funny!


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Funny, but in reality if you celan the mess up yourself, there are no rules. However, when you get a clean up company involved, there are many rules that they must abide by when dealing with blood. Many rules=long cleaning times and lots of cleaning materials= lots of money.


----------



## alwayshunting (Jan 26, 2007)

it's all to common. I'm still begging for a hunting shed out back. A small heater, a few deep freezes, an old fridge, industrial size stainless steel sink, and a pegboard on the wall w/ hooks for knives, and other cleaning tools, a small closet for hunting coats and gear, and most important-a bathroom with shower and stool. Most of these things can be picked up at auctions, it's the building and plumbing that's causing the delay. BUT, how would he feel if he got in his truck one day, and it smelled like strong perfume, there were asst. sized craft beads laying all over the floor, foundation makeup accidently spilled on the fabric covered seats, and wet fingernail polish accidently splashed on the windshield, a couple gallons of bleach tipped over in the truck bed, and sewing threads and yarns strung all over the seats, and the beef stew in the casserole pot spilled on the driver seat while getting out and was left to dry, and you forgot to let the stray cat out that you picked up on the way home, that was two days ago?...This is all a bit far fetch...but, I think they may get the idea.


----------

